# New here



## Trope (Oct 18, 2008)

mcgooglian said:


> From what I remember, I was trying to destroy it to drown the INFJs so.....


Yeah, but the plan was doomed to fail. The INFJs knew this from the beginning with their voodoo foresight (Ni). In the meantime, it seemed to keep you fairly complacent.


----------



## mcgooglian (Nov 12, 2008)

Trope said:


> Yeah, but the plan was doomed to fail. The INFJs knew this from the beginning with their voodoo foresight (Ni). In the meantime, it seemed to keep you fairly complacent.


You never know. That is true, it kept me from doing much worse (ex. working on all my weapons to destroy the other types)


----------



## gOpheR (Jan 19, 2009)

Trope said:


> Yeah, but the plan was doomed to fail. The INFJs knew this from the beginning with their voodoo foresight (Ni). In the meantime, it seemed to keep you fairly complacent.


In all fairness, it doesn't take voodoo foresight when someone tells you.


----------



## Trope (Oct 18, 2008)

gOpheR said:


> In all fairness, it doesn't take voodoo foresight when someone tells you.


Now you're just messing with me. I meant the inevitable failure was foreseen.


----------



## mcgooglian (Nov 12, 2008)

gOpheR said:


> In all fairness, it doesn't take voodoo foresight when someone tells you.


That is true, but that also creates all the fun. There's no fun if there's no challenge.


----------



## 480 (Jan 22, 2009)

I'm not sure what the hell these other guys are gals are talking about, but welcome to the forum!

I like INTP. They go great with ketchup.


----------



## Trope (Oct 18, 2008)

Bear said:


> I'm not sure what the hell these other guys are gals are talking about, but welcome to the forum!
> 
> I like INTP. They go great with ketchup.


You know, I had considered throwing ENTJs into the mix before, but they're more like the elephants or giraffes of the NT family. They have no natural predators for obvious reasons and are generally indifferent to the quarreling of the smaller creatures (at least online).


----------



## 480 (Jan 22, 2009)

Trope said:


> You know, I had considered throwing ENTJs into the mix before, but they're more like the elephants or giraffes of the NT family. They have no natural predators for obvious reasons and are generally indifferent to the quarreling of the smaller creatures (at least online).


Um, I have no idea what you're talking about right now. I mean, I get the natural predator thing, but what is this in relation to? Did I miss something?


Again, to the thread starter. Welcome to the forum! (Just trying to stay on topic lol)


----------



## Trope (Oct 18, 2008)

Bear said:


> Um, I have no idea what you're talking about right now. I mean, I get the natural predator thing, but what is this in relation to? Did I miss something?


I was referring to: 



Trope said:


> It isn't bias to say that any INTP worth his or her salt could take you down a few pegs. ENTPs and INTJs can do it as well.


Rise above it. Just because you arguably can doesn't mean you realistically would.




> Again, to the thread starter. Welcome to the forum! (Just trying to stay on topic lol)


A good intro thread is a derailed intro thread.


----------



## mcgooglian (Nov 12, 2008)

Trope said:


> A good intro thread is a derailed intro thread.


Exactly, it's them used to the site and it makes good entertainment


----------



## 480 (Jan 22, 2009)

Trope said:


> I was referring to:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh, yeah - I actually went back and read through everything-- what you said made sense. I thought I had somehow done something. I just happened to stumble into the conversation at an odd time.

Yeah... I'm kinda like my avatar suggests... I'm not going to run you down and eat you, or go looking for trouble. I'll even let you walk right up to me with a big pointy stick. The moment you poke me, or those within my "circle", you're hosed. 

I'm even less likely get invested online though... there's no point. You'll never catch me banging on my keyboard in impotent anger.


----------



## DayLightSun (Oct 30, 2008)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Surreal Breakfast (Oct 24, 2008)

Welcome to the mad coffee party


----------



## Dharma Ga (Feb 5, 2009)

Hi Natasha, welcome to the forum


----------

